

Cocaine found on 99.9% of UK banknotes - tyn
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/01/08/banknote_survey/

======
henryw
From a related article:

"... most recent survey carried out in the US showed 65 percent of dollar
notes were contaminated with cocaine. "

[http://www.rsc.org/aboutus/news/pressreleases/2007/cocaineba...](http://www.rsc.org/aboutus/news/pressreleases/2007/cocainebanknote.asp)

------
falsestprophet
Hmmm, sounds like a growth industry

~~~
henryw
yay

------
pmjordan
Probably not exactly hacker news, but interesting that this isn't just some
urban legend.

~~~
danw
From my experience certainly not a legend. Myself and some friends were
checked for cocaine by the police last week and we asked them to scan our bank
notes to see if this was a legend or not. About half the notes had traces.

